# This is Amazing!!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

http://tinyurl.com/52ydx

Dial up please note it may take a while.....otherwise enjoy!

M&D


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi mandy and dave its got to be good to make me laugh loved it

Lou and Carol


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Dave

if only it was that easy to train the female race.....................

ouch, i was only kidding darling :roll: :roll: 

Paul


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

I think pusser could use that bird for his numa numa video he's doing :lol: 

Very well taught bird, the one doing the impressions wasn't bad either :lol: .

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wicked stuff....however, I would have been more impressed had it been a worm or a daffodill.

Never work with animals MHS - first rule of the professional actor 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

That's brilliant MandyandDave.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi M & D. Brilliant, ours has about half of that vocabulary but will not talk to order, only when she wants to. ( like all women ) Ouch!!!!

Cheers Sid


----------

